# Invention



## djrockinsteve (Dec 1, 2010)

With all of this wine I'm running out of room and looking for safe, yet convenient locations for them (here guys) to ferment, clear, and age. I can't infringe upon the others in this house and then it hit me. This is a great idea.

I don't have a name for it yet, you may help, but this is a way to incorporate normal daily life with our wine addiction HOBBY, I mean.












Whatta ya think? Is this a good idea????


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2010)

If you keep the curtains closed and the temp cool and consistent, then it looks like a kool idea to me!


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 1, 2010)

that is too funny! thanks for the laugh think anyone will wonder if you make wine? talk about hiding the goods in plain view!


----------



## KSmith3011 (Dec 1, 2010)

I would get a low wattage colored bulb so the light doesn't effect the wine. Then, go for the US patent for this. You could change the face of home wine making kits. Lamps, paper weights, TV stands, the concepts are limitless.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 1, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> With all of this wine I'm running out of room and looking for safe, yet convenient locations for them (here guys) to ferment, clear, and age.* I don't have a name for it yet, you may help*,



How about "Merlot Light". Steve thats what I like about you. You're like Disney World, A new adventure with every visit! This is pretty cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian (Dec 1, 2010)

That's great now all you need is a couple of 3 gallons carboys for the end tables... LOL This was great for a laugh!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2010)

I really hope you don't have it by a window all the time...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 1, 2010)

Tom said:


> I really hope you don't have it by a window all the time...



I thought of this just before my wife got home and she's been cleaning for the holidays. She came in and loved it. I couldn't resist.

Dan, I love the name, Merlot Light.

No Tom, it was just there for a few minutes. I will be racking it, and some others tomorrow.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 1, 2010)

Wife called it MOOD lighting. Just need a little "Berry" Manalo in the back ground. 


Sorry for the cheesy pun


----------



## JordanPond (Dec 1, 2010)

No "Berry" Manalo? You could pull out the "Berry" White.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 1, 2010)

There's always a chance of playing some "Slim Shady" or some AC/DC. and the last one, Neil Diamond's "Cracklin' Rose'


----------



## Savana123 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Hi..*

Hi.. I think "Rose Winey lamp" suits it. It is really very funny and also good idea to store a wine. Hats Off to you...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 2, 2010)

For the seasoned wine makers here a more appropriate song could be Doris Day's "Que Syrah Syrah"


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> For the seasoned wine makers here a more appropriate song could be Doris Day's "Que Syrah Syrah"



Who's Doris Day?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 2, 2010)

Now now, don't go givin your self away. Was already guessing your age for fuddy duddy. No need to prove your as old as Dan and Wade...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 2, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Who's Doris Day?



Yeah Yeah. I bet you don't even know who Ricky Martin is.

I remember Doris Day from parents record collection. Hey Dan, a record is like a large Blue Ray disc FYI!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 2, 2010)

This whole thread just seems a bit *shady* to me.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 2, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> This whole thread just seems a bit *shady* to me.



Larry I'd love to shed a little light on the subject but Julie and Dan have been keeping me in the dark.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 2, 2010)

Just keep it in the window. Every sailor needs a good lamp light to bring them back to port.


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2010)

RedNeckWino said:


> Just keep it in the window. Every sailor needs a good lamp light to bring them back to port.




ERR... You mean any WINO needs a good CARBOY to find home??


----------



## Brian (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey did this light replace the leg lamp in the Christmas story... hehehe


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2010)

Just to shed some light on this subject and not keep all of you in the dark I had an quadraphonic eight track that would even record them. I also use to love watching Steve Cornelius if you know who he is, if not you need to get on the train.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> Hey did this light replace the leg lamp in the Christmas story... hehehe



You know what would be cool is to do a wine making video and in the background have these carboy lamps. Kinda like Superman in Seinfeld. There's one in every episode.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 3, 2010)

Advertisement ideas already.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 3, 2010)

RedNeckWino said:


> Advertisement ideas already.



Why go out and buy a carboy when you can just turn out the lights and use the lamp.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 3, 2010)

It is just a shame that light hurts wine. I luv it.


----------



## tonyt (Dec 4, 2010)

As GE says "We bring good things (yeast) to life!"


----------

